

Looking for early feedback from Salesforce gurus. Make updates to SF from email. - vrevzin
http://tascit.com/go/beta-signup

======
vrevzin
One of the biggest complaints we're hearing from sales ops and sales managers
is that their best reps refuse to update Salesforce consistently. Mostly,
they're too busy searching for new prospects and focusing on closing new
business to be meticulous with data entry activities.

Parsing through email and updating associated records is one way to reduce
data-entry. With some things however, like adding call notes to an existing
opportunity or updating its status, there's still the need for a manual
process. Our theory is that being able to simply make these updates by sending
an email will remove a few steps and improve the consistency with which it's
done.

Interested to hear your feedback on this.

